# NOTICE RE: PHOTO PHILES



## Haley (Apr 30, 2008)

After about a year of having to sift through PhotoPhiles to move threads that technically arent "themed", we have decided it would be much easier to make Photo Philes more consistent by only allowing Mods, Sr. Mods and Admins to start threads here.

We are finding that we often wind up with a lot of threads herethat are really blogs, or duplicate threads. 

So..you can all still postyour picsin the threads here (and please do!) but if you have an idea for a new thread in the PhotoPhiles section, please PM a Mod, Sr. Mod or Admin and we'll start it for you.

Thanks!

Haley and the RO Staff


----------



## ricosuave (Nov 24, 2009)

How do i post my bunnies up for all to see!! I have so much to share

:bunnydance:


----------



## irishlops (Nov 24, 2009)

well you upload the pictures up to a site
one example is www.photobucket.com its free.
Then get IMG link and copy and paste it on the post.
Welocme to the forum


----------



## ricosuave (Nov 26, 2009)

*




*

*My Rico's Granddaughter/Son Cinnamon!!Looks Like its Grandpa!*



*



*

My Son, My First, My Life!! Riiicccoooo SSSSuuuuuaaavvveee



And mz.preggo, his other daughter, soon to be giving lineage Xena Aphrodite


----------



## ricosuave (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you so much Irishflops, even though I cant downsize them.LOL at least ypu see my happy family


----------



## ricosuave (Nov 26, 2009)

These picsw here are of my Sweetheart Mz.Nibbelz that I gave to my Cuz, and shes doing a great Job takin care of her, and of Rico's Grand children That is by his daughter, R.J., and Rico in his sweater!! Enjoy!!


----------



## ricosuave (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## jlofluteplayer (Jan 22, 2010)

This there a photo phile where Holland Lop owners can post photos? Like i saw theres one for Netherland Dwarfs. 
(sorry i'm new to the forums.)


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 23, 2010)

Lop Laughter


----------

